# How lazy can I get ?



## Krankyankee

I am a newbie to pen turning....and already I hate to sand the tubes...as I was doing a group of 5 pens for my wife's friends... I thought...why sand by hand..put them on the mandrel,,lock them in and hit them with the sand paper...The grooves will now run side to side as opposed to the up and down of standard sanding... I am hoping that these ridges will actually provide a better surface for the glue to hold the tube in the blank.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

You've not fully answered your question about how lazy you can get.

    I stopped sanding tubes months ago and have not had one failure since.


----------



## Krankyankee

seems like some of us guys from Penna..hate to sand tubes !!!!


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Krankyankee said:


> seems like some of us guys from Penna..hate to sand tubes !!!!



It's not so much that I hate it.  Part of it involved switching to epoxy.  But I use ca sometimes and still don't sand tubes.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Also, if you made pennstateind kits, the tubes are mostly all pre sanded now.


----------



## j_b_fischer

The only time I sand tubes is when the blank is translucent and I need to paint the tubes (and the inside of the blank) before gluing ... I also only use epoxy for gluing tubes into blanks.  (I only use CA as a finish these days.)


----------



## Krankyankee

wow...if I were a politician,, I could say that 100% of those who responded to this post do not like sanding and all use epoxy....

maybe I am watching a little too much political programs....


----------



## Krankyankee

Since we are discussing glue and epoxy..let me ask a question...there are times when I want to glue a " icon "  ,  " insignia "   or " photo "...I tried to use the CA with mixed results...what is the best way to do that ?/   I do put a coat of CA on the blank...glue on the item and then finish with another 5-6 coats of CA....


----------



## JohnGreco

I also stopped sanding, I use gorilla glue.


----------



## Edgar

I stopped sanding the tubes also & still use CA to glue them in. Haven't had a single failure yet.


----------

